# I'm back - journal update



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I love the softness of your drawings and that certain "glow" that can be hard to acheive. Welcome back!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Good to see you again! I hope all is going well. your work is looking just super!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you both for your kind comments. It really means a lot. Aside from "life" I have squeak in some drawing time.

This was a quickie to get back in the groove..









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This one was a PAIN...









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

My latest work in progress..bad picture of it. Bad lighting in my house. :-(









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Getting a little bit more done on it!


----------



## Godgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

I really love your art. you have a real eye for it. i love all the pictures they all have a strange life to them and they dont just look like 2d pictures. keep up the good work!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you so much! I really appreciate your comments on my artwork!  Drawing is something I love to do. I just wish I had more time to dedicate to it. 

Getting closer! The mane - I hate drawing hair but I think I am getting close to the point where I have no choice but to do it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those drawings are incredible!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! 

I finished it!!!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, the proportions are just perfectly placed, and it looks awesome!


----------



## Godgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

i love it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

superb! one of your best.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you!!!! I really do love how it turned out.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it's just perfect. not over, nor underworked. Great job!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! I had to take a small break from drawing but I picked it up again - finished this piece for a friend and have one more horse one in the wings that I am VERY excited about! Going to start it this week.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Awesome!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you! I wanted to post this picture earlier (I got it done before Christmas) but couldn't because it was a Christmas present and I wanted to ensure that it wasn't known about pre-gift giving. So this is my latest. It was a joy and an honor to do.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Wow, that one is really impressive. You do phenomenal work!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! This is one of my favorites. I loved doing it and I love the end result. I don't say that of every drawing I do...I know the recipient is very happy based off the info I got and that makes me happy too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I realy like the drawing of the air plan in your first post and the piece of the little boy in the cowboy hat. What a sweety pie.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> I realy like the drawing of the air plan in your first post and the piece of the little boy in the cowboy hat. What a sweety pie.


The airplane was done for a little boys history project. They told me on a Monday that they needed it by Wednesday. :shock: I think that is the first airplane I have ever drawn. 

The little boy is my kiddo.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Your work is still as good as ever, i see! Love the last one. I swear, one of these days i will put down the paint brush and pick up a pencil again. I keep telling myself that i would like to try some sketches and seeing your fine work has me saying it again! Keep em coming


----------

